# Deer Heart Recipes?



## mockingbird

Anybody out there got any good recipes for deer heart?


----------



## LKennamer

*Have only done one personally*

I always trim all the fat I can off and cut it in slices about half inch thick or so, doing the slices horizontally (think of the holes where the veins and arteries are as the top).  Usually about four slices per heart, plus the end piece.  I like to just salt and pepper them to taste, roll in flour and pan fry.  Sometimes I use an egg wash or buttermilk to make a little thicker crust, but other than that the only variation is whether to make gravy or not.  Cook them to medium or so and eat plain or on a biscuit.  I've seen a stuffed and baked recipe, but I've never done it, so I don't want to mess it up by trying.  Used to always give the hearts away until I was introduced to pan frying them, and since have saved all of them unless they were destroyed by the shot!


----------



## Tom Borck

What Kennemar said!  Man I have not had deer heart in a while, might have to go this afternoon and take one so I can have some fresh heart.


----------



## Vernon Holt

*Deer Heart*

Tried some deer liver one time and it was so strong (almost bitter) as to render it unedible.

Never tried the heart, I suppose out of sympathy for the critters (coyotes and fowls of the air) that must scramble to survive. 

In dressing a carcass, I never open the chest cavity since it is almost always well shattered from a high velocity load.

LKennamer's recipe makes the matter tempting.  Might just try it sometime when I have a head shot doe.

Vernon


----------



## Handgunner

Now Vernon... Haven't you been paying attention to these boards?

Headshots are "unethical", "inhumane", "hard to make", "too risky", ad nauseum...


----------



## Vernon Holt

*Deer Heart Recipes*

I know where you are coming from Delton, but I for one have never had one run away with a sagging jaw, only to slowly suffer and die.

Tis sure enjoyable to dress one out that does not have a mark on the body.  This at least gives one some options when it comes to utilizing the giblets.

Is it still raining in Truetlin County??  How much have you had??  I would presume that all of the branches are running by now.

Vernon


----------



## Handgunner

Still pouring down... We're expecting around 8" before it's over.  It's been raining pretty steady now since around 3am... And the wind has been just as steady.

The branches are beyond full. I had a catfish come up to the door a while ago wanting in...


----------



## LKennamer

*Me either on the liver*

Never have been able to make the liver taste very good, but maybe I haven't tried hard enough!  Another good trick is to use seasoned chicken breader (like Adluh) instead of trying to guess the seasonings.  Other than that, just don't overcook it and you can't go wrong.  Like all 'organ' meat it is a little stronger than plain old steak, but heart is not nearly as strong, just chewier than cube steak, etc.  Hence the no overcooking rule!  Oh, and in my opinion, headshots are the rule on does only when I am using a solid rest and inside my personal comfort zone as far as distance.  This will vary from shooter to shooter.  I have rarely taken that type of shot outside of 75 yards, although I have done it out to 100 yards or so on occasion.  Have never had a situation where I hit the jaw or the nose, but I have cleanly missed my share when they dipped their heads!  The highest percentage shot for me is when they are facing me, feeding with their heads down.  Aiming for the junction of the neck and head, if I'm two inches low, I'm center on the brain, two inches high and you take the neck.  Either way, they don't go anywhere.  And yes, those shots are usually taken in food plots...it's where I find most of my freezer meat!


----------



## denny

Substitute your meat that you use in your favorite chili recipe with three hearts. Deer heart chili it is really good.


----------



## mockingbird

Thanks folks!
I will definitely try these recipes! The deer heart chili sounds like a good idea! I might pass on the liver...


----------



## cowboyron

Here is one for ya............Stuffed Venison Heart with Brandy Gravy
Ingredients: Saltwater Merinade, 1/4 cup bread crumbs, 1/4cup chopped celery, 1/4 cup chopped onion, milk, 1/8 teaspoon ground sage, 1 teaspoon butter, salt & pepper to taste, 1/2 cup beef broth (canned will do), 1/4 cup brandy, bacon (optional)
Put heart into suitable container and pour saltwater marinade over it; this is made by adding 1 tablespoon of salt to a quart of water. Let stand overnight, or severl hrs under refrigeration.
Whenyou're ready to cook, preheat the oven to 350*. For stuffing, mix the bread crumbs, celery, onion, sage, and butter . Salt and pepper to taste, and add a little milk to bind and moisten the stuffing. (Note;The measures given are in the correct proportion, but the amount used will vary acording to the size of the heart being stuffed.If you have any left over-and you will- wrap it with bacon and bake it along with heart.) Stuff the heart, then close the opening with skewers. Put the heart ( and leftover stuffing ) into a suitable size pan then pour in 1/2 cup of water and 1/4 cup of good brandy. Cover the pan and bake for two hrs. or until tender.
When heart is done, remove it from the pan and slice it carefully on on a small serving platter. Pour the pan juices over the slices.

Anybody that tries this let us know how it is, sounds really good. I pulled it out of my Fish and Game Cook Book. This book is great it has recipes for everything in here even one for skunk. If anybody wants that one let me no and you can tell us how it is. I aint going thar.


----------



## har151dav

*Good Stuff*

Well I tried out that recipe for deer heart.  I kinda had to make a few modifications mostly because I didnt want to go to the store.  However, with my changes it was the best deer heart I have eever had.  I will post my changes but I'm sure the original is just as good.

One of the most important things is to take just a few minutes and clean up the heart.  This is a very good piece of meat and requires little cleaning.  There are a few areas on the outside of the heart (especially at the top) that has a little lining on it.  This shaves off very easily.  Just get the tougher parts of this lining.  I then split the heart in half and cut out the ventricles.  These are also mostly at the top area of the heart and also shave off real easy.

The changes to the recipe were the following:
-I used a box of pre-mixed stuffing (I used Stove Top)
-Instead of the brandy I used 1 1/2 ounce of my favorite whiskey and 1 1/2 ounce of dry sherry wine.
-After I put the heart in the baking dish, I sprinkled cinnamon, salt and pepper over the entire dish.

After eating it, I would have also added a little chili powder or tabasco.  Just to give it a little heat.  But I like a little spice so you be the judge on that.

Other than that this is highly recommended!


----------



## murf

stuff it with some good hot peppers and sew it up tight in some cheesecloth. simmer in chicken broth till nice and tender(might take some time). when it's done chop up fine in a food processor and spread on some crackers. serve with cold brew.


----------



## frugalolegeezer

*Deer heart*

I tried your deer heart recipe and I can tell you this, it turned out great. Delicious, is an understatement. I have been taking deer for over 30 years and to think of all of the missed opportunities from not knowing how to cook the hearts is embarrassing to say the least. My wife and grandson even liked it. No more hearts will be wasted. Thanks a lot.


Are we at last brought to such humiliating and debasing degradation, that we cannot be trusted with arms for our defense?
Patrick Henry

:swords::swords:


----------



## Etter2

I like them pickled more than anything.  It's one of my favorite venison meals.

I typically boil the heart for about an hour.  Then slice in thin strips and remove any of the hard outer membrane.  Throw in a jar along with a few onlions sliced and a few jalapenos.  

Boil a mixture of apple cider vinegar, water, and sugar to your taste preferences and throw it in the jar with the heart.  let sit in fridge for one to two weeks and you're done.


----------

